# Section for support for spouses w/ chronic illness, injury etc.



## dysfungirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it would be helpful, I am going thru a tough tme medically and I know it affects my husband. Both sides need support. Just a thought.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you look below, you will see that I asked the same thing before. It got a lot of views, about 1900, but no one said even boo. Even if the answer is no, it would be nice to hear an answer. 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/17161-new-topic-coping-disabilities-injuries.html


----------

